# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Nếm thử các món ngon đặc sản nước bạn Lào- Ẩm thực Lào

## thuydn

* Ẩm  thực  Lào đa dạng không kém các quốc gia trong khu vực,  điển hình có  thể kể tên những món như: Gà nướng, lạp, lạp xưởng, thịt  heo nướng, cá  hấp lá chuối, gà (cá) nấu me, rau luộc, rau sống, cơm  (xôi)… Ngoài ra  còn có các món ăn khác như: Sườn nướng, nem chua cá  thịt… Tất cả đều  mang hương vị vừa quen lại vừa lạ.*
 Người Lào đặc biệt thích ăn gạo nếp. Sau khi nấu chín, người ăn sẽ  nắm  cơm thành từng viên nhỏ, sau đó chấm vào nước chấm riêng và dùng  tay để  ăn. Cách ăn mộc mạc này, theo người dân Lào, người ăn mới cảm  nhận được  hết hương thơm và vị ngọt tự nhiên của từng hạt gạo.

*Cơm Lam*



Cơm lam là loại cơm đặc trưng của người Lào và một số dân tộc thiểu số  vùng Tây Bắc, và Tây Nguyên nước ta. Cơm lam được nấu từ gạo, là thực  phẩm rất được người Lào trân trọng, đặc biệt là gạo nếp. Lấy gạo bỏ vào  một chiếc ống nứa một đầu hở, sau đó dùng lá chuối bịt kín lại rồi đốt.  Ống nứa dùng nấu cơm lam phải còn tươi, không quá non cũng không quá già  để khi cơm chín, hạt cơm quyện thêm chút vị ngọt và mùi vị đặc trưng  của tre. Cơm lam thường được dọn ăn cùng với thịt gà hay thịt lợn rừng  nướng. Tuy nhiên, ngon nhất là khi ăn cùng với muối vừng. Cơm lam rất  được người Lào ưa thích.

*Món nướng của Lào*






Người Lào đặc biệt thích ăn các món  nướng, tất cả những thực phẩm mà có thể nấu được bằng cách nướng thì họ  đều sử dụng, từ thịt, cá đến cả rau củ và gia vị. Cơm lam cũng là một  món được chế biến bằng hình thức này. Có rất nhiều cách nướng từ đưa  trực tiếp thực phẩm lên lửa hay vùi trong than hồng đến nướng bằng lò  nướng hay chảo điện. Nhưng người Lào vẫn thích nướng thực phẩm bằng cách  cho vào ống nứa, ống vầu hay ống bương, để tạo mùi vị thơm ngon cũng  như màu sắc đặc trưng rất riêng của xứ sở. Những địa chỉ ăn uống, phong cách ẩm  thực và giá cả là mối quan tâm lớn của du khách khi đi đến một vùng đất  mới. Dưới đây là thông tin của một số nhà hàng tại các điểm du lịch nổi  tiếng của Lào mà bạn có thể tham khảo

*Món ăn từ côn trùng*



Giống như người Camphuchia và Thái Lan,  người Lào cũng rất thích các món ăn được chế biến từ côn trùng. Từ dế  cơm, trứng kiến, đến con cà cuống, nhền nhện trong các món chiên, xào,  dồn đậu phộng đến hấp cơm hay ngâm giấm đều rất ngon. Cà cuống – một côn  trùng có ích sống nhiều ở các đồng ruộng Campuchia  được người Lào nhập về với giá rất đắt là côn trùng được ưa chuộng nhất  với hương vị thơm cay. Các món ăn từ côn trùng rất giàu đạm, được người  Lào chế biến đa dạng, hấp dẫn và lạ mắt cũng giống như chính mùi vị của  nó vậy.
*Lẩu cá chua*




*Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo thêm* *Tp.Hồ Chí Minh - Lào - Tp.Hồ Chí Minh (5 ngày 4 đêm) - Giá 13.900.000 VNĐ/Khách* - *Tp.Ho Chi Minh - Lao - Tp. Ho Chi Minh (5 ngay 4 dem) - Gia 13.900.000 VNĐ/Khach

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại tour du lịch Lào - tour du lich Lao

Cùng khám phá du lịch Lào - du lich Lao*

----------


## thientai206

món nướng nhìn xa xa cứ như là vịt nướng của VN i nhỉ , ừng ực

----------


## wildrose

nhìn món lẩu cá chua chẳng hấp dẫn tẹo nào

----------

